# High Speed Bands?



## crackinthekraken (Dec 2, 2020)

Hey guys,

I often see people achieving incredibly high speeds (3/8 steel at 300 fps, or .50 steel at over 200 fps). Try as I might, I can never break 250 fps with 3/8 steel, or 160 fps with .50 steel.

This video (



) shows Wayne Martin achieving excellent penetration in ballistic gel with his slingshot. When I fire into gel, my bullets just bounce off.

Am I missing something?

I've been firing these 1.2mm flatbands (https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07WW7TQ5C/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1), cut to 18cm (7 inches) and a draw of 80cm (31 inches.) I'm 5'8" so I've been using the little notch just under my ear as my anchor point.

Should I switch to butterfly or another shooting style with a floating anchor point? It seems like it would be almost impossible to aim with a floating anchor point. Also, Wayne Martin from the video is using a fixed anchor point on his face to shoot.

Are the bands the culprit? I've shot simpleshot black, .75mm Precise (from pocketpredator), and the double therabands straight cut from pocket predator, but none of them perform as well as the 1.2mm cheap bands that I linked above.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

The lighter the ammo, the lighter the bands and the greater the taper = the more speed. I was pulling 320fps with Simpleshot .6 black and 7/16" steel, but the Axiom Ocularis was bending over like Gumby under the stress. Make sure that you have a frame that can handle the pressure and find out what the maximum stretch ratio is and then cut your bands accordingly. The Sumeike that I'm using now has a 650%+ max.


----------



## crackinthekraken (Dec 2, 2020)

Thanks for the answer, Reed. And sweet picture.

I didn't know that about the bands. Are there any pre-made bandsets that you might recommend? I don't have the equipment or the expertise to cut and tie my own bands and pouches yet (but I would love to learn!)

I use a Scout LT, with a pinch grip.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

You should be able to get the stock simpleshot bands up to speed. Just cut them off with scissors at 600% if you want speed. They won't last as long but you'll be happy with them 
31" ÷ 600% = 5.16" active band length, so cut the stock bands at 5-3/4" or 6" to start if your using the stock clips. You can always shorten them more later.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

250 fps is pretty good for 3/8" steel and a "short" (non-butterfly) draw. I have never shot a 1.2 band.

If you follow advice above you should be able to get 3/8" steel a bit above 250 fps with correct taper, active length, etc. I have several setups including Simpleshot 0.8, cut in a 24-16 or 25-20 taper with 500% elongation that will put 3/8" steel a bit over 250 from my 29" draw length. The 25-20 taper in SS 0.8 will get 7/16 up around 225-230 fps and 1/2" steel a tad over 200 fps. Same tapers in Cattyshack 0.82 do ever so slightly better for me but they draw significantly harder for it.

I have yet to find any band that gets over 280 let alone 300 with 3/8" steel my 29" draw, and I've tried more than a few. I can get over 300 fps if I shoot 5/16" steel and over draw by a few inches. And I have done that with the PP stock bands (Precise 3rd) that were a bit narrow (20-12 tapers maybe?) and didn't pull very hard- extending the draw length is where that magic is.

I am not sure about going over 300 with 3/8" steel without going to an extended draw. The longer power stroke from the extended draws seems to be a huge bonus for speed. Something I look forward to figuring out after I get the short draw down well. Somewhere between next year and next life probably.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/22719-ssf-300-club-questions-and-answers/?hl=%2Bspeed+%2Bfreaks

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/44639-speed/?hl=%2Bspeed+%2Bfreaks#entry562238

https://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=search&fromMainBar=1

You can prolly find what you are looking for here and how to get a badge.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Big thick bands lend themselves to chunking big steel and lead. 
Thin rubber is fast rubber, and usually less of it usually means higher speeds. Also the more you taper a band the faster it gets. 
As soon as you draw it elastic starts cooling and loosing power so quick, nicely timed shots are faster 
Hope this helps and happy shootin.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Try Burning Skull Brand .55mm cut at 20/15mm tapers with 8mm steel shot. You won't look back at TBG or simpleshot black.

Can be found at www.slingshooting.com

Hell, they will cut the bands for you at a nominal fee.


----------



## crackinthekraken (Dec 2, 2020)

High Desert Flipper said:


> 250 fps is pretty good for 3/8" steel and a "short" (non-butterfly) draw. I have never shot a 1.2 band.
> 
> If you follow advice above you should be able to get 3/8" steel a bit above 250 fps with correct taper, active length, etc. I have several setups including Simpleshot 0.8, cut in a 24-16 or 25-20 taper with 500% elongation that will put 3/8" steel a bit over 250 from my 29" draw length. The 25-20 taper in SS 0.8 will get 7/16 up around 225-230 fps and 1/2" steel a tad over 200 fps. Same tapers in Cattyshack 0.82 do ever so slightly better for me but they draw significantly harder for it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response. 24-16 seems like a drastically different type of band from 25-20. Was the 24-16 much faster?



Reed Lukens said:


> You should be able to get the stock simpleshot bands up to speed. Just cut them off with scissors at 600% if you want speed. They won't last as long but you'll be happy with them
> 31" ÷ 600% = 5.16" active band length, so cut the stock bands at 5-3/4" or 6" to start if your using the stock clips. You can always shorten them more later.


Whoa 600%?? Damn that sounds extreme. I thought the sweet spot was about 500-550%.



Slide-Easy said:


> Try Burning Skull Brand .55mm cut at 20/15mm tapers with 8mm steel shot. You won't look back at TBG or simpleshot black.
> 
> Can be found at www.slingshooting.com
> 
> ****, they will cut the bands for you at a nominal fee.


That looks awesome. Too bad they don't tie the puouch on for you, too. Guess that's the next step in my slingshot journey.


----------

